# Hat Amanda Bynes psychische Probleme? Sie soll wirre Selbstgespräche führen



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

​
*Hollywood-Starlet Amanda Bynes, 26, machte in der letzten Zeit nur negative Schlagzeilen. Amanda Bynes begeht zum dritten Mal Fahrerflucht, Amanda Bynes droht der Knast, Amanda Bynes fährt bekifft und ohne Führerschein... was ist nur los mit dem einst so vielversprechendem Talent? Laut Bekannten leidet sie an ernsthaften psychischen Problemen.*

Das US-Nachrichtenportal "TMZ" hat Leute kontaktiert, die regelmäßigen Umgang mit der Schauspielerin haben. Was sich dabei herausstellte, ist ziemlich besorgniserregend.

Angeblich beobachteten dutzende Personen in ihrem Fitnessstudio, wie Bynes Selbstgespräche führte. Sie würde irgendwas sagen und dann selbst darauf antworten. Sie wirke sehr verwirrt und würde nicht selten in hysterisches Gelächter ausbrechen, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.

Auch ihre Nachbarn berichten, sie hätten die Blondine dabei beobachtet, wie sie mit Objekten lange Gespräche führt. Hat Amanda wirklich schizophrene Anfälle oder könnte das bloß eine Nebenwirkung des Kiffens sein? Klar ist wohl nur, dass dieses Mädchen Hilfe braucht - und zwar so schnell wie möglich!
(ok-magazin.de)

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...le-out-los-angeles-september-13-2012-x40.html


----------



## comatron (17 Sep. 2012)

Wirr im Kopf, unverständliche Selbstgespräche ? Vielleicht bereitet sie sich ja auf eine Politkarriere in Deutschland vor !


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2012)

Jaja das böse Kiffen ist an allem Schuld ;-)

Wer führt keine Selbstgespräche? Nur bei uns interessiert es keinen


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

Sind ja tolle Nachbarn, die sowas einfach mal erzählen. Genauso wie angebliche Freunde und Insider, die das Wort Würde nur unter dem Satz kennen: "Für Geld würde ich alles tun."


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Sep. 2012)

Die Tussi ist doch sowas von egal. Ob die Probleme hat oder in Afrika ist Muttertag!!!


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Die nimmt Crack!! Jedenfalls was das eine Crackpfeife auf den Bildern!


----------



## CBDB (27 Sep. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Wirr im Kopf, unverständliche Selbstgespräche ? Vielleicht bereitet sie sich ja auf eine Politkarriere in Deutschland vor !



Der war gut!


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Ach quatsch. Die unterhält sich nur mit dem Schatten von Peter Pan


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

die war echt vielversprechend, in Hallo Holly war sie klasse, danach kam irgendwie nichts gutes mehr von ihr, sehr schade.


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> ...und würde nicht selten in hysterisches Gelächter ausbrechen, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.



Das kommt mir von mir selbst sehr bekannt vor.
Allerdings weiss ich die Gründe dafür, die meisten anderen Leute um mich aber nicht. Tolle Welt.


----------

